# Fly fishing for CA Golden Trout and others



## G3 Bassman (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep, spent the day yesterday with wingshooter1002 fly fishing. We headed up to the Golden Trout Wilderness in Central CA where we caught several golden trout in a small stream that meandered lazily in the middle of a meadow at 9,000 ft in elevation. As a matter of fact, wingshooter1002 caught his very first golden trout. I caught several goldens, took a couple with me holding them for close up on the beautiful colors and my "high $" fly combo. After that, we headed back down to Kern River for the evening fishery in a hike in, artificial only waters where there is ONLY native trout. We were probably about 1 1/2 to 2 miles upriver from the truck as the sun went behind the mountains and the valley started to quickly darken. We managed several wild rainbows, including this scrappy 'bow that had me chasing it downriver. Oh, and I also caught this smaller 'bow that was singing, "Take me to the river; throw me in the water...". Hmmm, how odd. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

great pics. that was a fun day. we have to do it again one day soon.


----------

